# hardgaining but enthusiastic hello!



## mrdeadlifter (Jul 7, 2006)

hello one and all. i am firmly into the free weights religion. i trained naturally on and off for around 3 years. 2 years ago i undertook a mild dbol cyle that went well. i'll post some more detail later.


----------



## newboy606 (May 25, 2005)

welcome


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Yo mrdeadlifter!

Yeah post some more details tell us how it went!


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

welcome


----------



## c8rsa (Jan 7, 2006)

Welcome aboard


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Someone who deadlifts, welcome!

get stuck in and ask questions, throw your opinions in to debates and discussions, share your knowledge and learn from ours.

www.extremenutrition.co.uk


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2006)

hello and welome


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

welcome!


----------



## mrdeadlifter (Jul 7, 2006)

thanks one and all.. i'll be glad to post quite a bit as this seems a really informative and welcoming place.


----------

